# How do I get budgies back into cage?



## budgiekisses (Dec 27, 2018)

Everyday, I let my budgies out of their cage to fly for 30-60 minutes. However, it is always quite hard to get them back into their cage. The budgies like to hang out on top of the cage. 

Usually, I get Pixie back inside by luring her with millet and putting my hand in the cage but Smokey and Casper refuse and fly back to where they were when I move them. Pixie and Smokey are quite tame as they will hop on my finger but Casper doesn’t like my finger and only comes if I offer him food when his hungry. The cage they are in is 35x25x20 inches. (Is that too small?) 

Today I had to wait for nearly another hour until the budgies were hungry so they would go into the cage. Are there any tips on how to get semi-tame budgies into their cage?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I have untamed budgies that go back in their cage because I've used positive reinforcement training to teach them they will get a reward when they do so.

Initially, when I was ready for them to go back in the cage I would first dim the lights and pull down the shades in the room. If the radio or TV was on, I turned it off.

Then I would stand by their cage and ringing the bell on one of their toys while telling them, "It's time to go in your cage now!"

Once they went back into the cage, they were given a small bit of millet.

This method worked well and they now go in the cage when asked to do so without the lights being dimmed or the blinds lowered and the TV or radio can stay on.

Getting the millet reward is the best part of "going back home"*


----------



## budgiekisses (Dec 27, 2018)

That’s a really good idea, I’ll try that. Thanks.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Additionally, if you say “in” and do a motion with your arm toward the cage, they will come to know what this means. After it is routine, you will no longer need to dim the lights, etc. and they will know what in means .


----------

